# Looking for a Graphic Designer



## Invertica (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, i just started Invertica. Its a skydiving/ adrenaline sport clothing line. Skydivers will buy anything that shows how tough and fearess they are. Im need need of a graphic designer to help me with shirt designs. Ive gotten a few made but they honestly look pretty boring. 

Invertica | Facebook 
Invertica.com


----------



## tturner45 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Ryan
Here is the email address to the lady I use, she off the chain! Tell her Tim sent you! Her name is Nancy!
nzgraham@Embarqmail.com


----------



## Djdomino (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice logo.


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm down. Hollaaaaaaaa!


----------



## dkae (Jul 23, 2010)

Throw my name in the hat: Dkae | Creativity For Hire.

Nice work Dooom...


----------



## csaluone (Dec 29, 2011)

I design shirts everyday. I have a ton of new designs I can email you but, here is a tiny bit of my older portfolio. 

flickr.com/afakasiart


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm interested. Feel free to click the link in my sig to check out some of my work. Good luck!


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

_Visit my online portfolio--

garryrone on deviantART (garryrone on deviantART)

I am versed in many styles, skilled and dependable.
Let me know if I can help in any way.
[email protected] _


----------

